# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Russian in Russia

## Konstantinn

Hello everybody.
I am from Irkutsk - near lake Baikal. 
I do got a degree for working as a tutor of the Russian language
Full connection Russian.
For free.
Just mail me and I'll tell you more.  pplugin@yandex.ru

----------

